# ski sundown 4/2/15 closing day



## skiadikt (Apr 2, 2015)

finally made it up to the mighty sundown. great little place. 60 degrees and sunshine. ran satan's non-stop for about 2 1/2 hrs 'til my legs were fried. t-t-b bumps were absolute perfection. guess they started as seeded but they were skied in like natural. nice pitch (though not double black). really wish k had a run like this (i'm a k regular). coverage was excellent as it also appeared to be on the two adjacent runs. if it wasn't for forecasted deluge, they could have easily made it through the weekend. like arnold says, "i'll be back" ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice!

In what way does the Stairway differ from what is available at K?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice!
> 
> In what way does the Stairway differ from what is available at K?


I think K has been groomed out lately....


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2015)

was there for a couple hours late day.  as we left around 7 it was more crowded than it had been at 5.   so much snow, a shame they can't go longer.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 3, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> was there for a couple hours late day.  as we left around 7 it was more crowded than it had been at 5.   so much snow, a shame they WON'T go longer.



There.  That's more like it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn good yesterday!!  Big crew slaying that DD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 3, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think K has been groomed out lately....



perhaps that's it. most of the nat trails (bumps) were groomed about a month ago and as of tuesday none of them had recovered yet. perhaps as we progress into spring they will. this season upper wildfire, vertigo, middle o - runs that usually have great bumps have been groomed more often than not. and maybe this cold winter conspired against the bumps reforming as it never really got warm enough to reform them

satan's was great. take lift. get off. beautiful top-to-bottom bumps. at k, you can certainly do that on skiers right ol but how many can do that more than once or twice. they've had seeded bumps on mouse trap, vertigo & ol but those are just very short sections.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> finally made it up to the mighty sundown. great little place. 60 degrees and sunshine. ran satan's non-stop for about 2 1/2 hrs 'til my legs were fried. t-t-b bumps were absolute perfection. guess they started as seeded but they were skied in like natural. nice pitch (though not double black). really wish k had a run like this (i'm a k regular). coverage was excellent as it also appeared to be on the two adjacent runs. if it wasn't for forecasted deluge, they could have easily made it through the weekend. like arnold says, "i'll be back" ...



Glad you enjoyed it!  Wish I could've made it out yesterday with everyone.  I got enough taunting texts and voicemails to last a lifetime yesterday.....


----------



## Madroch (Apr 4, 2015)

Ditto- thurs was nice- had the 4-10 shift... Got a little firmer later but all good.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 4, 2015)

wondering if perhaps they pulled the trigger too soon on closing thursday. today & tomorrow high in lo 50's w/ some sun til showers move in sunday afternoon. seemed to be enough snow to weather friday's rain event.


----------

